# [FREE] DaVinci 2: Renaissance - A real gift for the all fans of puzzle games



## Planemo (Jul 15, 2013)

Mod Type:: GApps

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.2 (JB)

Source:: 
New part of the *"DaVinci Mystery*" - amazing game with a lot of brain teasers to test ingenuity !

_% Top puzzle game on the App Store
% Interactive puzzles
% Fun and rare riddles
% Beautiful design_

*Promo video*:





Download for free from Google Play !

"Renaissance" literally means "rebirth." It refers especially to the rebirth of learning that began in Italy in the fourteenth century. During this period, there was an enormous renewal of interest in and study of classical antiquity.
It was also an age of new discoveries, both geographical (exploration of the New World) and intellectual. Martin Luther, Michelangelo Buonarroti, Francesco Petrarch, "The Last Judgement", the Sistine Chapel, the Priory of Sion, Lorenzo de 'Medici and others are part of it. It that time lived and worked famous inventor, scientist, physicist, anatomist and painter Leonardo da Vinci.

All puzzles in the game "DaVinci: Renaissance" is divided into several major categories: History, Art, Logic, Mathematics, Engineering and unusual category Pirates. Renaissance brought something new - now some interactive puzzles such as"Fifteen Game" and puzzles with marble matches available in the "DaVinci: Renaissance" game!









FEATURES:
★ A lot of puzzles in the style of the Renaissance, all kinds of mathematical and logical puzzles and Pirates under the Jolly Roger.
★ Beautiful designed "Fifteen Game", representing the most outstanding technical inventions, as well as the works of the most famous painters brush Renaissance.
★ In the game there are tips that can help you in deciding if you get stuck with the answer. Also, if you are very close to a solution, the game can put you on the right way with additional tips!
★ For convenience of logical and mathematical solutions to the problems of the game is integrated calculator.
★ To visualize solutions for simplicity, you can simply use "Paint".


----------

